# Sleep Over ....



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy and Boycie went on a sleepover on Friday night which stretched into three days as hubby suddenly went down hill.
He sadly passed away on Sunday.









Poppy, Boycie and Oscar after a hard day playing.








Oscar giving me a cuddle not usually a cuddly dog
They seem to sense sadness.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Christine, I am so so so very sorry, sincerest love and peace to you at this sad time. I am so glad that you have your lovely babies to help you through. The worst thing about forums is that you can't just give someone a hug to show them how sorry you are. I know there are no words at a time like this. All your friends and virtual doggy friends at ILMC are here. Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news.
:hug:
Dogs are very empathetic - I hope their cuddles comfort you.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have absolutely no doubt that all of those furry babies have an acute awareness that something has happened and you need them more than ever. They can show empanthy and altruism better than us humans ever can.

I hope the sincerity of our wishes come across when I say that I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So very sad to hear this news Christine, I'm sure your fur babies will be such a comfort to you over this difficult time, sending big virtual hugs to you and your family at this very sad time. Xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sad to hear this news. My sincere condolances for your loss Christine.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear such sad news. Our thoughts and sympathies are sent to you.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you we knew the day would come but it still a shock.
I thank my good friend Jan who is the ex partner of my husbands nephew.
She took my dogs without hesitation Boycie had only had his snip the day before so she had that extra problem of keeping her eye on him. I did not have to ask and kept them for three days while I held Brian's hand. Me daughter son in law and granddaughter slept in his room taking it in turns to hold his hand day and night.
True friends come forward at this time and thankfully Brian and I have many.
I have also met lots of kindness from my new friends on here near and far.
I have been with Brian since I was sweet sixteen until I lost him to dementia then lung cancer. A total of 56 happy years. Thankfully he never knew how ill he was and the end was very peaceful.
My dogs have been my saviour and seem to cuddle up extra closer at bed time.
They have also been extra good going into there cage at soon as I switch there music on I usually have to follow Poppy around and she goes in eventually.
Once more thank you for your wishes :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What an inspiration you both are. True love.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Christine I am truly sorry at your loss, true sweethearts and all those years together is a rare and precious thing.I'm sure you have many happy fond memories in your heart and In your mind.
Poppy and Boycie will be of a great comfort to you right now, as will your family who also feel the loss
Sending huge tight hugs your way xxxxx
Rip Brian xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Christine I'm so sorry. 56 happy years. What a blessing and an inspiration. I'm so glad you have your poos to hug and lean on. Big hug from us too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear your news. I know Poppy and Boycie will know you need some extra cuddles at the moment. God bless x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Christine so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure Boycie and Poppy are a great comfort for you. :hug:s to all of you!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you loss, what a love to have someone for 56 years! your true sweet heart! I am so sorry that he is no longer with you, I hope you can take solace that he is not in any pain. Sending you love and hugs always.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't imagine the sadness you must feel. My grandmother passed away 2 years ago with dementia while I was studying abroad in Australia. My father was incredibly sad, but took solace in the fact that she was not in pain and not suffering any more. 

My condolences to you and your family. Losing someone is always ruff (dog pun? just trying to lighten the mood), but I'm glad you have friends and family, as well as your beautiful pups, to help you through.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure poppy and boycie will be a comfort 

It is however always a special thing to hear about a long life together.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Just wanted to add my condolences Christine, and to echo what others have said, including what an inspiration you and Brian must be to everyone who knows you. So glad you have Poppy and Boycie.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news. Your beautiful dogs will help you through.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Christine, just to say I'm so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your thoughts.
All arrangements now made just the long wait until Thursday.
One of daughters friend has stepped up and offered to take the two dogs for the day a huge weight lifted as I didn't want them to go to kennels. She has very recently lost her beloved Briad who was her baby. I am taking them to meet her on Monday. It is a good job poos are everybody's friend. Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Thank you everybody for your thoughts.
> All arrangements now made just the long wait until Thursday.
> One of daughters friend has stepped up and offered to take the two dogs for the day a huge weight lifted as I didn't want them to go to kennels. She has very recently lost her beloved Briad who was her baby. I am taking them to meet her on Monday. It is a good job poos are everybody's friend. Xx


Of course she will love them, I hope all goes well, I know you have good family around you. I had to find someone to have Dudley for my Dads funeral and luckily someone recommended a dog walker near his home, she had him for hours until the eve. I know what you mean about the weight lifted. Hope you are doing ok. xx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending you loving thoughts.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thoughts are with you, and prayers for Thursday xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you everybody.
Boycie had his stitches out today so back to normal walks xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Christine I've not been on the site for a while as I have been at my Mums looking after her as my dad is very poorly in hospital. I'm so sorry for your loss even though you knew it was coming it is still a sad and upsetting time for you. Sending you love and hugs xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

:hug: sending you transatlantic hugs and support.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello Christine. I read your post a couple of times because I realy did not know what to put in my message. I would just like to send you my sincere wishes at this very difficult time. I am sure that you will draw great comfort in your two furry friends as they can truly sense when we need comfort. It sounds like you have a very good support network too, which I am sure will be of great help during this time. With Kind regards/Sue xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Sue yes I have lots of support. Brian was really loved by all who knew him. 
I think there are going to be a lot of people at his funeral. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that the Briad lady enjoys your wonderful dogs today - I'm sure she will.
Look after yourself, these next few days will undoubtabley be chaotic and emotional. Just the few things that you have shared about Brian with us here have made me feel as if I knew him a little - I often think of him when my mother says inapporpriate things to people, she does make me smile and because you had recounted stories of Brian doing similar things it hasn't worried or embarrased me at all!
Thinking of you.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I hope that the Briad lady enjoys your wonderful dogs today - I'm sure she will.
> Look after yourself, these next few days will undoubtabley be chaotic and emotional. Just the few things that you have shared about Brian with us here have made me feel as if I knew him a little - I often think of him when my mother says inapporpriate things to people, she does make me smile and because you had recounted stories of Brian doing similar things it hasn't worried or embarrased me at all!
> Thinking of you.


I could write a book about the things he said and did over the five years of his dementia. We can laugh now at some of them but they were not funny at the time. Thank you for your thoughts x


----------

